# swan notice



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

can we check credit cards early to know if we draw a swan tag like the big game draw? This waiting period is killing me. worse than a kid on the 1st of December waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks. 
I wonder if I even have a chance with one point.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

elkman said:


> thanks.
> I wonder if I even have a chance with one point.


Yes you do.
Here are the drawing odds from 2012...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/pdf/2012_swan_odds.pdf


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

start checking today or tomorrow. with one point yes you do have a chance.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

where can you use your credit card to check early?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

tophermckenzie said:


> where can you use your credit card to check early?


Not sure if I understand your question.... Go to your online banking statement for whatever card you used and see if you have any pending charges from the division. If so, you drew.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My unsuccessful email arrived about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my email just now. 
Looks like were gong after some swans!!:grin:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> My unsuccessful email arrived about 30 minutes ago.


+1 :---(

Oh well next year


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Unsuccessful for me!!!! Not what I want to hear. I did draw last year and only hunted them a few days with no success. I would love to hear the success stories later of everyone that drew. I'm dreaming of one with a blue neck collar. That would be awesome!!! Congratulations to all that draw.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Hoopermat Do you need a hunting partner for Ogden Bay? Let me know.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Royal Retrievers said:


> Hoopermat Do you need a hunting partner for Ogden Bay? Let me know.


After my kids get there swans. I could take some guys out. 
We didn't have tags last year and we saw a ton of swans. It was amazing. Now we have tags we won't see any.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Got a successful wahoo! Looks like I will be able to shoot a big one this year!


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

My 11-year old son and I both drew tags. We put in seperately. I had one point and he had zero. Super stoked that we both drew. I'm not really anxious to shoot another one myself and will probably target tagged birds (if I'm strong enough to keep that resove), but looking forward to helping my son get the opportunity.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*()**()*

We both drew tags!!! My 10 year old and I put in separately. I had 2 points, he had one.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

still no email. maybe they forgot about me?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a tag for this year. O i cant wait to find that collar one and put it down.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsuccessful with 3 points. Disappointing, but keeping positive for next year!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Unsuccessful with 3 points. Disappointing, but keeping positive for next year!


Holy shizz man! 3 points and no tag, that is ridiculous. Hopefully your luck will change in the future.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Unsuccessful with 3 points. Disappointing, but keeping positive for next year!


wow that pretty bad I have never heard any body not drawing with that many points.


----------

